# Missing you Whinnie



## WhinniesDaddy (Apr 21, 2009)

We lost our beautiful little Bunny girl on 18th March and I cannot help crying every single day, all day, whenever I look at her photo, mention her name or remember her.

I need to share a photo.

I am just so devastated, she was taken by a fox after I let her out for a run in the garden at 5pm and of course I blame myself totally for not supervising her.
We have let her out at that time many many times before without problem and she has always been fine. Just that evening was such a beautiful Bunny evening, sunny, warm, just right for a run in the garden. Oh why oh why didn&#8217;t I stay with her :cryin:

Oh dear sweetheart, you are and always will be our beloved and most beautiful little girl.
At bed time we always said you are the most beautiful little bunny girl in the whole wide world and you are.
It may have been a few weeks since we lost you but we still cry every minute of the day whenever we see your photo, speak your name or remember you.
The garden, the house our lives are not the same without you.
I truly wish to be with you at the Rainbow Bridge to see you running down the path like a little puppy. Our arms are permanently outstretched to welcome you back and we have kisses and hugs in profusion for the time when we can be together again.
Whinnie, you are and always will be our little girl.
Words alone cannot express how much Mommy and Daddy love you and miss you dreadfully.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Omg!..how awful..

What a stunning rabbit...R.I.P little one....

Hate to ask Petal ..but you sure it was a fox?..do you stay near foxes..


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, you're right she was a beautiful bunny.

Please don't blame yourself, you weren't to know what would happen to Whinnie. It wasn't your fault 

We lost our dog on the 5th March of this year, I also sometimes wish I was with her, it is getting easier though, just a little each day.

I think once you can forgive yourself, not that you have anything to forgive, you will be able to come to terms with her loss.

Rest in peace little Whinnie xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Really sorry to hear of your loss.
You can not go blaming yourself for this, especially if your bunny had been fine all the previous times to ((hugs))

RIP Whinnie 
xx


----------



## WhinniesDaddy (Apr 21, 2009)

It can only have been a Fox. We back onto a railway line and there is no way our little sweetheart would even wish to wander off.
It is a large garden 150ft x 50ft and she had the total run of it.
Sadly the fencing was not high enough, fully enclosed but just not high enough.
We are going to install 6ft fencing asap AND make sure we are always with our new rescue Bunny.

Yes, we had to get a new Bunny from the RSPCA to help ease the pain. Frodo is one year old and we have had him just over a week. He is very lively compared to Whinnie but she was 6 years old and we had her right from 8 weeks.

I have been terrified ever since thinking we got him too soon but I am sure Whinnie would understand.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

WhinniesDaddy said:


> It can only have been a Fox. We back onto a railway line and there is no way our little sweetheart would even wish to wander off.
> It is a large garden 150ft x 50ft and she had the total run of it.
> Sadly the fencing was not high enough, fully enclosed but just not high enough.
> We are going to install 6ft fencing asap AND make sure we are always with our new rescue Bunny.
> ...


OOh how awful you must feel...petal its not your fault..

You got any pictures of your nre bunny... we would all love to see...


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh I'm really glad you have adopted another bunny, he is very lucky and is going to have a lovely life with you.

We adopted another dog very soon after losing Holly, I felt sooo guilty and even emabarrassed to tell people. But now I feel that it is easing the pain of losing her, having something good to focus on and, of course, being able to give an animal in need a loving home. It also takes a while to bond with a new pet, but you soon become very attached to them, they will never replace the pet you have lost, but you have plenty of love in your heart for both of them.


----------



## WhinniesDaddy (Apr 21, 2009)

More pictures and I am again in tears as I post this.
Whinnie as a baby in 2003 with one of her first outings in her new run.
One with me, I'm the ugly one in the background.
And one of my favourite ones from when we were redesigning the garden
We had a huge pile of soil and she would run to the top and use it as a lookout. Complete with piles of her poo, poo's 

Sorry I could gone on, and on but it is making me very tearful.


----------



## WhinniesDaddy (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh I do hope it eases the pain Kim. I do hope so. But how soon?

My wife is having great difficulty in handling the new one as Whinnie was HER little girl and Frodo tends to bite a bit when he is picked up.
Whinnie adored her cuddles.


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

I think the pain is always there, you just learn how to deal with it once the initial shock has worn off. Some days I am fine, other days I'm bursting into tears every 5 minutes 

We have had Rooney for 4 weeks now, it took quite a while to bond, I'm still not fully there yet, and I don't think I will ever feel the same way about a dog again after Holly. But I have grown very attached to him over the past few weeks, he is very different to Holly, as Frodo will be different to Whinnie. But I think if you can love Frodo half as much as you loved Whinnie then he will be very lucky, and eventually you will get that bond with him, I'm sure, just give it time. It's all new for Frodo too, and I'm sure he'll love cuddles too, he's probably just not been used to them.

Wishing you all the best with Frodo.


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Dear WhinniesDaddy and Kim,

I was so very sorry to read about the loss of your beloved pets, and my heart felt sympathy is with you both, and everyone who has lost a beloved pet, at this time. 

We've shared our home with many beautiful beloved pets over the years, guinue pigs, rabbits, cats and dogs. And, of course, at some period in time have lost a few. It is absolutely devistating when you loose them. You feel your heart will break into many pieces and life cannot possibly go on. But it does and please believe me when I say the pain does ease over time. No one can put a time scan on how long this will take as everyone is different. You will never ever forget them as they remain within your heart forever. Thinking of them, though makes you cry with tremendous sadness at the moment, will in time make you smile and cry remembering the wonderful and the sad times you have shared together. How marvelous is it to have these memories to comfort us and sometimes share with others over the coming years.

A beloved pet can never be replaced. But we have so much love to give and share that giving a loving home to another is the only thing we can do. Some need to do so straight away, others may need time. Of course the new pet in your life will be different (we all have different personalities). It may take time, especially so with one that has been rescued as unfortunately the majority have been mistreated and, therefore, it will take them time to trust and love you. But with the fast majority with patience, time and devotion that love will definitely grow on both sides. Please believe me I know...


I hope both you and your families are able to come to terms with what has happened much sooner than later and, though different, find love and happiness with your new beloved pet. Remember they need you more than you need them.

Run free and be happy at the Rainbow Bridge dear Whinnie and Holly. Gone but never forgotten and most definitely always loved xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

doggiesgalore said:


> Dear WhinniesDaddy and Kim,
> 
> I was so very sorry to read about the loss of your beloved pets, and my heart felt sympathy is with you both, and everyone who has lost a beloved pet, at this time.
> 
> ...


what a wonderful post, beautifully written and conveys my feeling also.

RIP little ones and my thoughts and deepest sympathys are with you at thjis sad time WhinniesDaddy and Kim


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for the very kind and thoughtful post Doggiesgalore, it was beautiful and very true.

Thank you too Vixie x

We've all been through this at some point in our lives, it's good to be able to share our thoughts and feelings and to hear that there is a light at the end of the tunnel.

Thank you x


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

It's like you said we've all been through it at some stage in our lifes. That why we can relate totally to how you are feeling.

If ever you wish to talk or if you would prefer to pm me then please do so. I am here to listern, a shoulder to cry on if you so wish. I am here to listern.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your sad loss and sending you a big cyber hug x


----------



## WhinniesDaddy (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you for your truly kind words doggiesgalore.
Your exactly right, some days it is fine but then one day, like today, you remember something and suddenly think of a beautiful happy moment that will never happen again.

Time is sort of helping but boy is it hard.

All ((hugs)) and thoughts are realy appreciated Vixie, Nina, really.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I am sorry to read this. And my thoughts are with you, as I am sure you still miss Whinnie. I am sure she enjoyed his life - he looked a well treated rabbit in your care. And will be in Rainbow Bridge today.... Rest in peace Whinnie


----------



## youve got mail (Apr 29, 2009)

:sad: very sorry to read this ,when i was little girl ,we had loads of rabbits .we lost few to foxs .


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

I know how you feel. My cat Whiskey was attacked by foxes. They ripped his head off and left his body behind


----------



## WhinniesDaddy (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh I am truly sorry for you sequeena, how awful.
I often cry when we do not even have Whinnies body to bury as some small comfort. But then I would not want to see her beautiful fur mangled like that.
Foxes are truly horrible monsters. They have no feelings and are merely predators.
This has really turned me against them as before I thought the young were quite cute. But they should not have been in our garden or anyone's garden for that matter in broad daylight.

I am still crying many times a day over this. Whinnie was taken from us before she should have been and it hurts so much, especially on lovely sunny Bunny days like today :sad:


----------

